# Anyone tried REX QUAN DO????



## SHOOK (Jun 8, 2005)

in thinking about trying it to improve my skills... that would be SWEET!!!



heh


j/k

hi I'm new

ive learned a lot from just reading the forum hopefully i can learn more by participating


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

U will


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2005)

SHOOK welcome to IM!


----------

